# Is 40 - 80 grit sandblasting sand too fine?



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I went out and bought some the black sandblasting sand today to use for substrate and found out when I got home that is 40-80 grit. It seems kinda fine, which at first I thought would be good, but I am wondering if it will get blown around too easily inside the tank?

Anyone using this grit of sand in their tanks?


----------



## Piper (Mar 3, 2011)

Grade Predominant Size Range
US sieve number (mm)
Coarse No. 1963 #12 - #30 (1.7-0.6 mm)
Medium No. 1962 #20 - #50 (0.8-0.3 mm)
Fine No. 1961 #30 - #70 (0.6-0.2 mm)

This is a copy of the quikete commercial sand chart. If those numbers are grit size - and I don't really know if they are - it will give you an idea as to what coarse, medium and fine are. I would put what you have in the fine category. But call and check to be sure. The quikrete pool filter sand has a sieve size of 20-40. Again, check and see if sieve size is same as grit.

http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/Alphabetical.asp

Jim


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use a very fine sand, aragamax sugar sand, and I like it. When they dig it sometimes will cause a little cloud like a puff of smoke. I like the effect, but some don't. I really don't think what you have will blow around unless you've got a filter outflow or power head directed at it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I am using #20 grit black blasting sand and find it is quite fine (same grit size as PFS). My last purchase was #12 but I haven't put it in a tank yet. I think #40 to #80 would be far too fine for me.


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

I use #20 pfs which works well. I've never had sand in my filters, however I wouldn't try anything finer.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Just an UPDATE: But I have had this Black Diamond blasting slag sand in my tank for almost 2 weeks now and it doesnt get blown around at all. Looks great, and even have multies in there that seem to be doing great. They are really starting to dig now and have quite a few shells totally buried already.

The sand was marked as a 30/60 - 40/80 grit blasting sand FINE. It doesnt feel sharp at all to my fingers and for the price you cant beat it.

Will try and update this thread if I encounter any problems with it in the future. I know it was hard to find any info about this particular brand / Coal slag actually being used and thought it might help others.


----------

